# Okay on steep pitched roofs



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Have you guys built platforms? I am wanting to build a platform that will help me on these two houses I am looking at, and for future houses that are monster steep. 

How are you guys attaching these? Just sinking some good ole nails through and filling holes with a roof patch afterward?

Alot of the houses I have looked at this year have had some seriously steep pitches. Anyway I was looking at this roof right here:










After the last roof I want to develop a system that will allow me to work on these transitions better. I have ropes and a safety harness already.. so the issue of safety is taken care of. I am just thinking of a wedge with a rubber matt screwed into it for traction.


thoughts? ideas?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Were you around 14 months ago when I posted my little platform that rested on a ladder that was held in place by a ladder hook?



daArch said:


> I wanted to show a little contraption I built in the 80's. This was for accessing those tall walls above a garage or porch roof when there's no possibility of using a plank off the peak to a ladder jack. This little platform rests on the roof ladder and on it, I placed an 8 - 16 ft extension. Actually on one house I needed a 12 - 24. The feet of the ladder fit nicely between the cleats.
> 
> You would be impressed at how F-ing stable, secure, and strong this was. (After twenty plus years and being dropped once from a roof - it's a little questionable now) . Needless to say I was a tad cautious the first time I used it, but soon I realized it was built well.
> 
> For legal reasons, I would not recommend building one of these yourself.


the whole thread is here:

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/ladder-hooks-2101/


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

No I wasn't Arch! That is perfect :thumbsup: I need to get a ladder hook bad. Will be on the list of tools I need to purchase. It is growing rather LARGE lately  Thanks man!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

oh, BTW, I was asked the other week to bring my roof ladder (the one with the hook on it) to a friend's so he could finishing cleaning out the end of one gutter.

My hook did not go completely over the peak vent. It was resting ON the vent. I didn't feel completely safe. Perhaps there are hooks that are made to go over the vent.

But I see there are no peak vents on the pix you showed.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Good to know Arch. No no vents. I think I would throw a rope over and use my dog twist stakes to secure the rope into the yard behind the hose when I do this one. I would hate to rely on something and have it give out on me :no:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Is that how you got your start Bill? Roofpaper?


----------



## 1800Upstate (May 27, 2008)

Personally, I think a ridge hook on a ladder is all you need. You can stand on the rungs and reach everything. Just make sure the ladder is long enough and laying flat. The ridge hooks I bouht were like $20 and had a whell on the opposite side so you can roll the ladder up the pitch and flip it over the ridge. A safety harness and rope should be worn too. I don't do these any other way. I don't like the idea of screwing or nailing anything into the roof or depending on some wedge block to make it level. Too dangerous for me. Especially if I'mm depending on my guys to do it.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

that thing looks like some Medieval Torture Device Arch.....scary sh!t right there...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Slingah said:


> that thing looks like some Medieval Torture Device Arch.....scary sh!t right there...


Looks like a couple tie down safety strap would ease the mind a little.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Looks like a couple tie down safety strap would ease the mind a little.


You mean you really, really want to tie someone down on that thing, you getting the straps out and all.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> You mean you really, really want to tie someone down on that thing, you getting the straps out and all.


Arch's ladder tool:
I am saying that it looks a little sketchy and if you were determined to use it it would seem a little safer if it was strapped down to the ladder.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Arch's ladder tool:
> I am saying that it looks a little sketchy and if you were determined to use it it would seem a little safer if it was strapped down to the ladder.


Yeah: I know what you ment. I was just trying to be funny. Didn't work.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Yeah: I know what you ment. I was just trying to be funny. Didn't work.


lol it worked after you explained it to me very slowly. :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Before putting it to use, I did test it for stability. It was surprizing how solid that thing was. I usually put the ladder on the platform a little steeper than if on the ground. The vector analysis of all the forces (gravity, weight, and friction) proved very safe.

Obviously if OSHA ever saw it, I would have been "reprimanded". And I wonder if I would have the cajones to use it now. Although I did use it about six years ago when I was a pup of 54. 

AND, I would NEVER recommend that anyone builds themselves one. 

Just one of those things that worked.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Ladder hooks are pretty damn cheap. Invest in a few & your problems are solved there. :thumbsup:

I learned recently though... If you decide to put a boot on the ladder to stand more comfortly... When it gets stuck on the rung do NOT use the pressure of your hand to prop the ladder off the roof to release the boot. Pulled something in my hand & it's been completely fudged for 3 weeks now.


----------



## dosgris (Jan 6, 2008)

I purchased ladder hooks a few months ago. The manufacturer recommends that 2 hooks be used per ladder. I tried the 1 and 2 hook setup - using 2 did feel a little more stable.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.birdladder.com/products.php?id=415&path=459


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

daArch said:


> Were you around 14 months ago when I posted my little platform that rested on a ladder that was held in place by a ladder hook?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they have ladder jacks back then? (kidding) :whistling2:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I prefer the ones with the wheel on them. It's much easier to get them up and over the roof ridge.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> I prefer the ones with the wheel on them. It's much easier to get them up and over the roof ridge.


I bout a pair of these: http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1277904

The wheels are for sure nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JNLP said:


> I bout a pair of these: http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1277904
> 
> The wheels are for sure nice! :thumbsup:


18.00 for a pair of ladder boot?  The ladder boots were ten less than the roof hook. 
Sorry it was the first thing I noticed.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> 18.00 for a pair of ladder boot?  The ladder boots were ten less than the roof hook.
> Sorry it was the first thing I noticed.


Yeah that's robbery there noticed it too. I think I pay like $7 for the Werner ones.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

JNLP said:


> The wheels are for sure nice! :thumbsup:


Yeah you can run the ladder up the roof without damaging it and just flip it over at the top. Much faster too.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> Yeah you can run the ladder up the roof without damaging it and just flip it over at the top. Much faster too.


Only used them once sofar which was on both sides of this peak. I was loving them compared to the regular ones where you have to basically walk/hop the ladder so you don't pull the shingles.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I would like to find some stout ones. I think the ones from ace look flimsy. Just what I think from seeing the pics, no disrespect intended.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

nEighter said:


> I would like to find some stout ones. I think the ones from ace look flimsy. Just what I think from seeing the pics, no disrespect intended.


I wouldn't worry too much. The ground will break your fall :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wheels are real nice. For some reason, the ladder section that is now my roof ladder had little wheels built into one end:










It REALLY makes a difference setting it place. I would be a tad nervous about those big wheels - they look like leg grabbers to me. HOWEVER, being large and set back like they are, they look like they function better than what my ladder has.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

put your pot on the wheel!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

http://www.industrialproducts.com/

These guys have good prices


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

nEighter said:


> put your pot on the wheel!



ahhh.......


OH!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

HEY THANKS JOHN!! Hey put me down for a corner buddy!!!!!!!!!! I didn't know they made those! I was going to make my own. WOW!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

/\LOL!! reminds me of this:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

daArch said:


> Wheels are real nice. For some reason, the ladder section that is now my roof ladder had little wheels built into one end:
> 
> View attachment 3423


The heavy wooden ladders sometimes used to have wheels on them to assist you pushing it up walls. I remember pushing up a very large 3 part with wheels that had ropes on it to assist too.


----------



## dosgris (Jan 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> http://www.industrialproducts.com/
> 
> These guys have good prices


That's where I purchased mine. I'm lucky enough to have a local branch.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

dosgris said:


> That's where I purchased mine. I'm lucky enough to have a local branch.


They also have ladder mits for like 6.50 for set, I just ordered 6 sets.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Steep roofs are part of our jobs. I actually like when we have a challenge of painting a peak that is difficult. Between me and my crew, we can make some nice rigs. Also remember to consider these set ups when bidding the job. I like the roof hook set ups, I dont have one but I would like to get one. Do any of you use thick foam as a grip or harness and life lines? I do quite often.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm damn sure happy I'm too old to use stuff like that anymore. Used to put the ladder up the pitch and rope to a bumper on the other side or something attached like a chimney. In the 70's we painted a few barn roofs with Aluminum Paint..the kind with the shavings in it...no spray. That was fun, but in your 20's who thought. We'd tie a rope around our waste, hold the bucket and mop the roofs.


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

On that roof I would just lay an extension ladder on the roof from the ground. I also use the same hook that deArch has, we call them chicken hooks. I take an extension ladder apart and attach the hook to make a chicken ladder.

But on that roof I would extend out a 28, 32 or 40 from the ground and lay it on the roof. Looks like 32 will do it.

I like the wooden platform you designed deArch. Too bad you did not patent it, because now you can just buy the Pivot Tool which is basically the same idea.


----------



## Flaky (Sep 12, 2008)

Great discussion! One of my favorite parts of a job is figuring out how to set up without using any nails into the house. I've had the same idea as Arch for a Pivit-like contraption to go on top of a ladder hooked over the peak, but never took the time to make one. Another way I get the same result is to lay a ladder down on the roof, from the ground, with a stabilizer on it to hold it up off the roof high enough to put the end of a plank through the rungs. As in this photo:

theoldehousepainter.com/fileserver/south%20left%201.jpg

(If you can zoom in you can see a Pivit under the ladder near the stabilizer, to help support it.)

WARNING!!! The arms of the stabilizer have to be at right angles to the slope of the roof, and you can't put much weight on it, or else the stabilizer will fold over in its brackets and collapse. The ladder on the plank has to be secure too of course, and every other part of the setup. There's probably other things that can go wrong that I haven't thought of. So, like Arch, I don't recommend trying this.

Tooled-up, Thanks for correcting the link - the post got posted before I finished writing it, when I hit the wrong button.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

^^^^ The corect url is http://www.theoldehousepainter.com/fileserver/south left 1.jpg.

Look if you dare :blink:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> ^^^^ The corect url is http://www.theoldehousepainter.com/fileserver/south left 1.jpg.
> 
> Look if you dare :blink:


uh huh


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Flaky said:


> http://www.theoldehousepainter.com/fileserver/south left 1.jpg


OMG !

I have a feeling Werner will not be buying the rights for those pictures , unless to keep them out of the public eye.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

hahaha I love that pic. When does ingenuity become insanity? When does a deer become an elk?

Reasons like this are why I only paint poor peoples houses
















 (those are before pics of course :jester: )


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

kinda what I was thinking with this and other roofs is that the soffit sits out and taller than the rest of the roof line/siding line going up. I wanted to figure out a contraption to build like Archs that can lift me a bit so I can get within reach of it. I am going to get some corner buddys though.. those are sweeeeet~! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flaky (Sep 12, 2008)

So how would you hotshots have set that up?

I was 100% comortable on it. I tried to break every connection in the chain before climbing on and it was solid. 

You're just embarrased you never thought of it.


----------

